
Humans Are Turning Mammals More Nocturnal - adamnemecek
https://www.outsideonline.com/2317506/nocturnal-animals-humans
======
jedberg
Relatedly, we're screwing up the already nocturnal animals too. Street lights
get mis-perceived as sunlight, keeping them in.

We actually started fixing this by switching to sodium bulbs, which was better
for humans too, but now with the push to LED, we're undoing the fix that we
did, again hurting both the wildlife and ourselves in the process.

~~~
st26
Thanks for bringing this up!

It can be addressed with warmer LED's, filtered LED, narrow-band LED...
trouble is the bulk of the market is at 4K & 5K white balance, so that's the
default choice to put in.

The good news about LED is, due to more even color profile, they can use
dramatically less lux, but that requires adjustment to lighting level too.

~~~
jedberg
> they can use dramatically less lux

They can, but at least what I've seen around California is that they don't.
The one outside my window is a good example. It was replaced with LED and now
it's like a spotlight right into my window. I didn't even realize there was a
light there when it was HPS.

~~~
jws
It varies, but a call to your local jurisdiction can get a shade put on a
light. My city painted a segment of the nearby intersection’s diffuser black
so it doesn’t shine in my eyes when I’m on my balcony.

~~~
pokemongoaway
Which city is this?

------
perpetualcrayon
Once technology allows us to more completely bridge the communication gap
between humans and animals I think we'll realize that animals have been
communicating amongst themselves in sophisticated ways for a long time and
they won't have very nice things to say about us.

~~~
KMag
Perhaps you're right about cetaceans or octopi, but as far as terrestrial
animals, I haven't seen any evidence that any of them are smarter than a young
human child.

What makes you think terrestrial animals are smarter than young children, or
that something less intelligent than a young child has any coherent
commentary?

------
xg15
Not sure if this was studied here, but I wonder if it's really "humans" or if
its humans of modern-day, industrialized, "western" culture. E.g., do
indigenous populations have the same effect on animals?

~~~
21
I think it's more about human occupied area than modernity. There just isn't
much space which doesn't have constant human presence through it.

